# Quick question.



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have started giving Ammo raw for breakfast. I commented to someone about buying h she chicken legs and wings and they said never give him leg or wing bones because they are too small. Is that true? Should I not let him eat legs or wings?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed legs and wings all the time, but I don't feed JUST a leg or a wing, they need some muscle meat and a bit of organ to balance out the bone and skin(wings have alot of skin and bone, not much meat at all) 
Hopefully you have done some reading on raw feeding so you are giving the right balances.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A better option is a whole chicken, cut up and used over time, where the wings, legs, thighs, breast meat and all are part of the whole diet. Maybe a wing with a chunk of the shoulder and breast, the leg with the thigh, the back with more breast meat, etc. For example I fed rabbit this morning (to the dogs that will eat it). Felarof got the front of the rabbit (front legs, shoulders, breast/ribs) and LB got 1/2 of the rest of the rabbit (hind quarters, loin) with Vala getting the other 1/2 (well, I didn't exactly split it perfectly in 1/2). Then Elena got the front off of the another rabbit. Tonight I'll switch things around and they will get the other part of the rabbit. Rabbits are smaller than most chickens, obviously. 

If you switch to 100% raw than you will need to eventually feed more variety and some organ meat. 

Hope that helps


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Chicken bones are fine, as long as they are raw (completely uncooked). They are not too small and GSDs can crack them up no problem. I get the same reaction when I tell people I feed raw - they always tell me that I shouldn't feed chicken bones because they'll get caught in the dog's throat, they'll cut through the dog's insides, lots of other urban myths/horror stories, etc. (please note, these people don't actually feed raw themselves, they just have an opinion they need to share, lol). As others have stated, just feeding chicken legs or wings is not a balanced diet in itself, but it is a fine place to start. I prefer to give bone-in thighs or leg quarters; it's also funny to watch Ralphie shake his head back and forth with the thigh in his mouth to shred the meat off into smaller pieces.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Right now I am giving him raw in the morning and kibble at nite. I don't have the means to do just raw right now. He gets either beef or chicken with some eggs. I had been giving him some wheat bread but was told not to? He is doing really good with it. I can already see a difference in him. I'm planning on calling some deer slaughter houses on Monday and see about getting some scraps. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

You can give him bones from any animal that's smaller than a pig. What the person probably is saying about chicken wings is that make sure your dog Chews it and just doesn't swallow it whole. Some dogs just swallow without chewing and shouldn't be fed chicken wings


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I went tonite and got chicken quarters, ground beef, chicken gizzards, calf liver, eggs, cottage cheese, and oats. I'm going to divid it into small portions and feed him one serving a day for breakfast. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

if you go to the buy 4 less or ethnic markets you can get chicken quarters for around 80 cents a pound (anywhere they dont understand you the cheaper the meats!) then you can feed raw permanently! 

ethnic markets also have chicken feet for cheap. very good source of glucosamine and really good for the joints.

and after thanksgiving you can get turkey on sale and feed that for a couple of months.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I almost bought chitlins, however you spell it, tonite. I wasn't sure how good they would be for him. Anyone feed them? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

A lot of grocery stores sell chicken leg quarters in 10 lb. bags for cheap. (.59 to .89/lb.) Just be careful to read the ingredients. Many have up to 30% water/salt/seasoning solution added to enhance flavor. Walmart brand adds this. To much salt isn't good for your pup. Also, the seasonings may contain things like onion which wouldn't be good either. Food Lion stores have 10 lb. bags with low salt and no seasoning. 
Also, I don't think chitterlings have any nutritional value, but I could be wrong. They are pig intestines and like tripe, the stuff for human consumption, would be cleaned and bleached. I would avoid them.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I am thinking about trying raw where do you get rabbits-well actually my dogs have had rabbit-but that's not a consistent source-was very inexpensive though-poor rabbit-I guess dogs can't go vegan


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Here are a couple pics to show the difference in Ammo since starting the raw breakfast. If you look at his hind quarters you can see a change. 

This is before I started it.








This one is after 5 days of raw.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

